# SADDEST Anime Moment ? (Spoilers!)



## LoonieToonies (Mar 21, 2015)

Ahh anime, so zany, so creative, so... DOWNRIGHT DEPRESSING DEAR GOD.

I have a handful of tear jerking scenes from numerous anime I've watched, but this scene from CLANNAD after story takes the cake...








The scene when Nagisa died in childbirth just wrecked me. I remember watching this scene when I was home alone one night, probably 13 years old, and I was destroyed afterwards. I went to bed and cried myself to sleep and I watched the episode in the afternoon, it affected me for the whole day. Call me a baby, but it had that effect on me. It was just so real, like... It could happen to anyone. I get a little choked up thinking about it in passing.


And after THAT ordeal was over, they decide to throw this into the mix.






SRSLY. When I thought Nagisa's death was bad, I had no idea what I was in for. Ushio's death is arguably worse because she was all Tomoya had left of Nagisa, and with her gone, he has nothing left to live for... And when she said 'Papa I love you' I just... swimming in tears, man.


My sappy feelings aside, what is the saddest scene in anime that you have watched?


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 21, 2015)

Ulquiorras death.


----------



## Monster (Mar 21, 2015)

Lelouch's death or Rolo's


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 21, 2015)

I cried a lot when Ace died in One piece :c


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 21, 2015)

When Kamina died in his final epic battle. It was so great and so glorious, but his greatness will be missed by many.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 21, 2015)

Setsuko (and pretty much everyone else important) dies in Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 21, 2015)

I have not watched any animes since the late 90's/early 00's. I do remember Wolfwood's death in Trigun and that messed me up pretty bad.


----------



## nard (Mar 21, 2015)

THE ENDING oF LL SEASON 2 OH MY gOD


----------



## Keitara (Mar 21, 2015)

Death of Portgas D. Ace

and Saito's sacrifice ( 1 man army)

and the end of Kyou Kara Maou, it wasn't sad at all but I cried like an idiot


----------



## Jawile (Mar 21, 2015)

When Spongebob lost Gary 






This episode made me cry


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 21, 2015)

A lot of death scenes.

Wizarmon's death, the Sailor Senshi's death, Kamina's death, just those are some real tear jerkers.

Oh, and the ending to Digimon Adventure and Tamers, those made me cry as well.


----------



## boujee (Mar 21, 2015)

Not anime but when the delightfull children from the lane from KND 
Were actually sector z


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Mar 21, 2015)

basically all of Clannad, but especially the scene in After Story... "In Daddy's Arms."
The waterworks though ;_;

Also in Anohana: The Flower We Saw That Day, Menma's final goodbye scene. I couldn't stop crying the day I finished that series... 
"Menma, we found you!"
Scarred for life.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 21, 2015)

Sailor Moon has made me cry a lot.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 21, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Sailor Moon has made me cry a lot.


It did.

Especially the 1st season's 2-part finale, I've never watched an anime that made me tear up multiple times.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 21, 2015)

I was warned about Clannad! omg. I cry over everything though so I'm pretty easy to get when it comes to sad moments, or even happy ones - Free! was an emotional rollercoaster for me both seasons and it was so badly written lmao, I still loved it. I have a bunch of series in my backlog specifically because I was told they'll make me bawl.

(lol, funny this should come up right now, since my desktop background shuffles and it's currently a picture oh Homura holding a gun to Madoka's head :| why is that picture in my wp folder, kill me)

PMMM is honestly one of the saddest things I'll probably ever see. I know a lot of people will be like NO THERE'S TOTALLY WORSE OUT THERE but the way it effected me, the way I relate to it, idk... and Kyouko and Mami's side-thingy, The Different Story iirc, hit me a lot harder than Homu/Mado (as heartbreaking as they are on their own, I just related to the others more. And I am not even gonna touch what happened with Sayaka)

One Piece is also FULL OF THEM. I still bawl about a lot of them like a little kid, man. Ace dying, even though I knew it was going to happen BEFORE I EVEN "MET" HIS CHARACTER (I got into the series late and learned that he dies before I was even starting the Alabasta arc). Merry... doooon't like, it's a rule around this house, we just do not talk about Merry or I get misty-eyed :c 

FMAB always gets me at a few key moments but... Nina takes the cake. SNK is also made of tears and sadness so I'm not going there lol

At the end of the day though, the stuff with the PMMM girls (TDS specifically) is tied with OP for me in terms of how incredibly soul-destroying and just plain _hard _it was for me to get through tho.


----------



## sylveons (Mar 21, 2015)

THE GODDAMN ENDING OF ANOHANA.


----------

